# Confused....



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

Just a problem I have (or perhaps not)
When oveclocking the card with version 0.26 I have to have 3d biew open and work on 3d performance sliders, correct?  If not clocks won't be applied until I open a 3d application, correct?
Let's say I want to change my 2 settings, I'll do that with the 3d view closed, but memory clock won't apply, when I hit set clock it just goes back to the default value but when I move the 3d performace slider the memory clock changes throughout all of the values (3d, 3d and 3d perf)
Is that right?  I have a Gainward 7800gtx golden sample with these stock values: 275/1300 | 415/1300 | 470/1300
And also, why when I open the 3d view the clock doesn't change?  The core should go from 275 to 470 but it doesn't.
As you can see I'm quite confused


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 23, 2007)

You really shouldn't change your 2d clocks at all......  I mean there is no point ocing your gfx card when browsing internet explorer now is there...  

I believe if you save your oc'd clocks in a profile and then in the preferences pages set it so that when 3d is detected it loads that oc'd profile, it should work...


----------



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

Mmm ok
And on startup, do I have to make it load a profile?
And also, what would be a scenario of 3d low power?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 23, 2007)

Tioz said:


> Mmm ok
> And on startup, do I have to make it load a profile?
> And also, what would be a scenario of 3d low power?



I wouldn't load a profile on startup, only because I really can't see a reason to have your card oc'd in windows ....   It should be able to detect a 3d app and load a profile then.  A good way to test this is by a sound...  You can tell it to play a .wav file when it loads a certain profile...  tell it to play a sound and see if that sounds goes off when you load up a game......


I am not all that familiar with low power 3d clocks as that is a nvidia specific setting, I have always had ati cards...  maybe some one else here can help you out on that one..


----------



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I wouldn't load a profile on startup, only because I really can't see a reason to have your card oc'd in windows ....   It should be able to detect a 3d app and load a profile then.  A good way to test this is by a sound...  You can tell it to play a .wav file when it loads a certain profile...  tell it to play a sound and see if that sounds goes off when you load up a game......
> 
> 
> I am not all that familiar with low power 3d clocks as that is a nvidia specific setting, I have always had ati cards...  maybe some one else here can help you out on that one..


Hopre someone else pops buy then


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe, and I am only speculating here....  I know that some nvidia cards can run with the power source unplugged...  They just tone themselves down.  Maybe low power clocks are to do with that somehow...  ..

Like I said though only speculating..


----------



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Maybe, and I am only speculating here....  I know that some nvidia cards can run with the power source unplugged...  They just tone themselves down.  Maybe low power clocks are to do with that somehow...  ..
> 
> Like I said though only speculating..


Actually mine does run without the extra power source but it told me that I couldn't use it at it's full power


----------



## btarunr (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't see why you should OC your card's 2D mode. Maybe it could step up the frame-rate when playing HD Video. But otherwise it's pointless. Maybe you could under-clock it? At least it could draw lesser-than-usual amount of power when spending time at Tech Power Up!


----------



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

btarunr said:


> I don't see why you should OC your card's 2D mode. Maybe it could step up the frame-rate when playing HD Video. But otherwise it's pointless. Maybe you could under-clock it? At least it could draw lesser-than-usual amount of power when spending time at Tech Power Up!


It was just a curiosoty


----------



## Tioz (Nov 23, 2007)

I've resolved my problem by overclokking with rivatuner and just testing for artifacts with atitool
But the memory augments anyway (if i augment 3d perf 2d augments too)


----------

